

AI , the cutting edge - Hitchhiker
http://www.userfriendly.org/cartoons/archives/11oct/uf002339.gif

======
smoyer
hehe ... I guess I've been wasting my time with "Simulated Annealing", "Great
Deluge" and "Genetic Algorithms" then. If someone wants a definite answer, I
just need to provide one that has no rationale for refutation?

~~~
Hitchhiker
;-)

